# [SOLVED] Use HDMI and DVI output simultaneously



## musketeer925 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi!

I'm looking into buying a GPU for the PC I connect to my HDTV. I was looking at this card:

Amazon.com: XFX HD 6570 650MHz 2GB DDR3 HDMI/DVI/VGA PCI-Express Graphics Card HD657XCLF2: Computers & Accessories

And I was curious whether I could use it to output via the HDMI and the DVI simultaneously. I'm rather sure that the card can't output to all three (VGA, HDMI, and DVI) at the same time (was reading this thread at Tom's Hardware: Radeon 6570, 3 displays. - Radeon - Graphics & Displays). However, I didn't know whether there were certain combinations of the outputs that I could run at once, (e.g., one digital and one analog) or I could pick any two (hoping to run the DVI and HDMI). Does anyone know?

Thanks!


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Use HDMI and DVI output simultaneously*

That's a yes and no answer. Yes, but using the HDMI port will take the place of the DVI port. If you had card that had 2 DVI ports and 1 HDMI port then it would work. With that card you linked to...either the HDMI/DVI can be used with the VGA together.


----------



## musketeer925 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Use HDMI and DVI output simultaneously*

Thanks, that's what I was thinking, but wasn't sure. I'll have to find a different card, then.


----------

